# pkg_add -r vs compiled



## aeyeaws (May 3, 2012)

Is there a way to tell which ports were installed with *pkg_add -r* versus the ones compiled?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2012)

No, there's no way to tell. Packages are simply pre-compiled ports.


----------



## Beeblebrox (May 3, 2012)

How about comparing /var/db/pkg minus (-) /var/db/ports? What's not in /var/db/ports = packages?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2012)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> What's not in /var/db/ports = packages?


Ports that have no OPTIONS don't save anything there either.


----------

